# Wie komm ich dahin?



## YamiRei (9. September 2008)

Hi! Ich wollt mal Fragen wie man auf die Blutmythosinsel kommt? Weil schwimmen kann ich da nich hin! Wär cool wenn jemand wüsste wie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. September 2008)

Mit einem Schiffchen von... auberdin (?) aus. Bin mir bei dem Namen nicht sicher, aber du weißt sicher, was ich meine ^^


----------



## Malehkith (9. September 2008)

von den azur dingens insel der dreanei richtung norden über ne brücke laufen


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2008)

Und es wäre von Vorteil wenn du BC auf deinem Rechner installiert hast. Ansonsten wirste wieder in Auberdine abgesetzt....

Edith: ok ok!^^ Ich habs falsch verstanden und gebs zu!^^ Steinigt mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (9. September 2008)

da ist einfach eine Brücke von der Azurmythosinsel dorthin. ganz im Norden nicht wirklich schwer zu finden


----------



## Camô (9. September 2008)

Vielleicht sagst du uns lieber welche Fraktion du spielst? Weil wenn dun Hordler bist, dann geht glaub ich nur schwimmen (kann sein, dass ich mich irre)


----------



## Dannie (9. September 2008)

^du ghest schat portal nach darnassus ---> greienmeister nach auberdin und von da aus vom steg geht ein Drenaischiff ab (lila) damit landest du vor der exodar (als ally)
also hordler i wo in der nähe un dann genau so  ^.^


----------



## Traklar (9. September 2008)

Hast du BC? Dann einfach Auberdine gerade aus dem Steg endlang und auf das Schiff, dann kommst du zur Azurmythosinsel. Da reitest du dann Richtung Nordwesten. Da ist dann eine Brücke, welche dich auf die Blutmythosinsel bringt.

Als Hordler musst du dich durch Auberdine schlagen und dann den gleichen Weg gehen. Aber Auberdine solltest du nicht zu low sein für.


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

Schiff ftw


----------



## Crosis (9. September 2008)

YamiRei schrieb:


> Hi! Ich wollt mal Fragen wie man auf die Blutmythosinsel kommt? Weil schwimmen kann ich da nich hin! Wär cool wenn jemand wüsste wie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit schiff vom allystützpunkt an der dunkelküste, also vorsicht wenn du hordler bist^^


----------



## YamiRei (9. September 2008)

Also ich bin Horde! Und hab lvl 31 Pala!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. September 2008)

Dann hast du dir selbst deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Élida (9. September 2008)

porte dich einfach exodar und lauf den rest dauert vllt 5min zu fuß


----------



## Twixst (9. September 2008)

YamiRei schrieb:


> Also ich bin Horde! Und hab lvl 31 Pala!



Dann wirds schwer mit Schiff und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Warum willst du denn da hin?


----------



## Halandor (9. September 2008)

YamiRei schrieb:


> Also ich bin Horde! Und hab lvl 31 Pala!






Élida schrieb:


> porte dich einfach exodar und lauf den rest dauert vllt 5min zu fuß



hehe wird bestimmt witzig 
was willst du mit dem level denn da?


----------



## YamiRei (9. September 2008)

Halandor schrieb:


> hehe wird bestimmt witzig
> was willst du mit dem level denn da?



Ich wollt einfach mal dahin! Ich geh gern auf entdeckungstour!^^


----------



## Nightroad (9. September 2008)

will bestimmt beweisen dass  er  als pala was in der hose hat *hust*
nen  31er pal schafft  level 10 spieler vll.. aber nur vll


----------



## Elemerus (9. September 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> will bestimmt beweisen dass  er  als pala was in der hose hat *hust*
> nen  31er pal schafft  level 10 spieler vll.. aber nur vll



bei holypriestern wird er schwierigkeiten bekommen


----------



## Ti_Zero (9. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagst du uns lieber welche Fraktion du spielst? Weil wenn dun Hordler bist, dann geht glaub ich nur schwimmen (kann sein, dass ich mich irre)


nönö wir kommen da genauso fröhlich hin ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (9. September 2008)

YamiRei schrieb:


> Ich wollt einfach mal dahin! Ich geh gern auf entdeckungstour!^^



Also die taktik is ^^ angstbubbel und dich über denn steg in auberdine sterben^^ grad aus aufs schiff dort wirste net mehr angegriffen, dann schipperst rüber und kannst gucken gehen:-D


----------



## bartman223 (9. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Also die taktik is ^^ angstbubbel und dich über denn steg in auberdine sterben^^ grad aus aufs schiff dort wirste net mehr angegriffen, dann schipperst rüber und kannst gucken gehen:-D


aja das erinnert mich an die alten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nackt durch og für rf^^


----------



## Healguard (9. September 2008)

> wenn dun Hordler bist, dann geht glaub ich nur schwimmen


Man kann auch per Schiff dort hin, was hindert einen daran? Man muss zur Blutmythosinsel als Hordler nicht ein mal Wasser berühren.


----------

